# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Horizontal wood fence - boards separating?

## saturation

Trying to pick a fence type, and I think I like the horizontal wood fence the best. I've heard a few fencing companies say once the wood dries it will shrink and then there will be visible gaps up to a 1/4" between the boards. Is this the case? Is it the type of wood that causes this? And, is there a way around this problem with the horizontal wood fence? Looking to get complete privacy. Any help is appreciated.

----------


## ForeverYoung

You could alternate which side you fix the horizontals to - so overlap them for no gap.  
Personally I like a little gap - airflow and growing stuff up and through.
Or you could a mix of both, overlap the areas where you really need privacy.

----------


## saturation

Love both of these ideas! Although I do need the no gap because I live in FL and have critters crawling around and need to minimize it.

----------


## saturation

Love both! But I live in FL and need to keep critters out so the overlapping is probably best.

----------


## METRIX

> Love both! But I live in FL and need to keep critters out so the overlapping is probably best.

  If you make the fence in horizontal, overlapping or not, the critters will simply use it as a ladder to climb over, you are better off going vertical so they can't use the overlaps as a climbing aid.

----------


## ForeverYoung

> If you make the fence in horizontal, overlapping or not, the critters will simply use it as a ladder to climb over, you are better off going vertical so they can't use the overlaps as a climbing aid.

  Maybe *saturation* is talking about alligators?  :Biggrin:

----------


## saturation

> If you make the fence in horizontal, overlapping or not, the critters will simply use it as a ladder to climb over, you are better off going vertical so they can't use the overlaps as a climbing aid.

  Show me a modern-looking VERTICAL wooden fence (normally I abhor them for looking bland and boring) and I may consider it. Otherwise, I'll deal with the critters coming over the top. Better than climbing through....

----------


## METRIX

There are hundreds of modern looking vertical fences.

----------


## saturation

I love those, but I need the boards together, no gaps...   

> There are hundreds of modern looking vertical fences.

----------


## METRIX

You could do alternating timber / black right next to each other for complete privacy. 
Would nor be cheap but would look good

----------

